# Critique my Doeling please



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all. I would really appreciate it if you could critique one of my doelings for me (Skye). I am interested to see what you think of her. I would love to know her good and bad points so I can properly match her up with the right buck for this fall's breeding. And also see if Skye's dam and sire make nice kids.. Thanks so much! Skye and I appreciate it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a hard one to critique...but here's what I can see from the photo...

-nice looking topline
-weak brisket
-seems a bit short bodied
-rump is a bit short and steep, can't tell if it's flat or not
-looks to have nice sharp withers
-neck doesn't blend to well, but seems to have decent length
-hard to see her legs, but she seems a bit posty in the rear


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the critique, KW Farms! It was quite helpful.. I really appreciate it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have such a hard time doint ath to such little ones, they change so much as they grow up.

The first thing that I noticed was the steep rump.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Thanks for the critique, KW Farms! It was quite helpful.. I really appreciate it!


You're welcome.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She would be easier to judge if she was set up, but from what I can tell she is very nice. Maybe a little steep in the rump and could use more brisket. I like her withers and her back looks fairly level and strong.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with what's been said 
She looks to have nice body capacity for her age as well.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks Again!*

Thanks a lot for all the critiques on Skye! My goal these days is to figure out how to set up my goats nicely Thanks for working with the pic I have available... I am so glad to know her faults and weaknesses, she's young, so I know she can change a bit, but it's great to know! Now I can pick a good buck for her. Having trouble deciding on who to use this year.. Hopefully, this should make deciding easier!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Quick Color Question about Skye*

Hi again I am trying to register Skye at the moment, but am having trouble deciding what color she is exactly I have looked at KW Farms color site, which is soo awesome! Anyway, I am confused as to wether she is white with blue roan scattered markings and black legs. Or if she is blue roan with just a lot of white Thank you for the help in advance!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would say roan with extensive white overlay. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would call her black with abundant white and roaning; blue eyes. :thumb: Thanks for the compliments on the colors website.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help with her color! It's so complex when they're mostly white with a spattering of other color Yeah, I guess she is technically "black", KW Farms. I just never thought that would be her "base color".. Also, to gently correct you, she doesn't have blue eyes.. Unfortunately. I would love it if she did. Am thinking about breeding her to a blue eyed buck this year, but we'll see.. You are very welcome (about the compliments on your color website)-KW Farms!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh she looks so blue eyed in the photo! She must have lighter eyes...very pretty.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Blue Eyes..*

KW Farms- I can easily see how she can be mistaken for having blue eyes! She does have medium to fairly light brown eyes, but I think what really makes her look like she has them is the fact that she has a black "ring" around her eyes (like an eyeliner pencil. It makes her eyes look lighter.. Thanks for the compliment on Skye! I think she's one of the most beautiful kids (if not the prettiest kid) ever born on my farm. I'm so happy I decided to keep her!


----------

